# Job vacancy - Coffee Auditor Required



## Espressocrazy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, we are seeking two Quality Auditors for a well established coffee company. The job entails vising our exisint client base, checking the quality of the coffee, training the staff and basic service and maintenance to machines and grinders. A love of espresso is essential as is a driving license! Full training will be given. The locations are Manchester area to cover NW and M4 corridor to cover SW. Don't hesitate to contact me should you require further information.

Regards


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This sounds like a good opportunity! Shame it isnt Midlands based, time I started doing a job I loved...


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

interesting I am manchester based and I am free during the mornings!


----------



## remdex (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi there,

I hope I'm not too late but I am extremely interested in the coffee auditor role and wondered if I could talk with about this opportunity and hopefully convince you why I should become a part of your team.

Please call me on 07880 711103 to discuss further.

Kind regards,

Derrick Morris.


----------

